# Lower Cowl Repair



## 2ocnorb (Oct 21, 2016)

Finally got the front clip off the '65 GTO, and found both the drivers side and passengers side lower sections of the A-pillar frame door hinge jambs and lower cowl firewall shoulder panels are rusted bad and need repaired / replaced :frown3:. They are so rotted that the lower fenders weren't attached to anything. I can get new complete replacement panels, which I could pay about $500 to buy all (4)... But since only the bottom sections are rusted, I would end up cutting off only what needs replaced and wasting most of the new panels... Does anyone have any experience, or have a good solution, method or suggestions on how to replace just the lower sections of these areas? I have lots of sheetmetal lying around and could try to cobble up some patches, but since there is nothing much left of the original sheetmetal to try and duplicate the shape, it would be very difficult to get the proper contours, especially the lower door hinge jams, where the fenders would need to bolt to. Any suggestions would be appreciated! Thx!


----------

